# 2 Family Picnic at Bear Jr’s House



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2014)

*2 Family Picnic at Bear Jr’s House*


It was time for the Family Picnic, with Bear’s Family & Mrs Bear’s Family, so Bear Jr offered up his place, as he always does, because he has the room, and all the Smoking, heating & cooling toys needed. He & his wife & Mrs Bear are all pretty good at organizing the get together too.

So we had Pulled Pork, Dogs & Kraut, Tater Salad, and all kinds of snacks, pies, cookies, chips, and other things that were brought by the relatives.

Plenty of Beer & Soda to go around too!!!

I took a mess of pics, so you could see we all had a fun time!!!


Bear








Some Early Arrivals:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0888.jpg.html



“Diesel” The Pit Boss is Ready!!!
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0891.jpg.html



Allow me to show you around——Back View of Bear Jr’s House:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0889.jpg.html



Approaching the Smoking Area:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0887.jpg.html



Smoking Station:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0885.jpg.html



View from the Smokers:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0886.jpg.html



Waterfall Landscaping:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0896.jpg.html



Another Angle:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0899.jpg.html



Two Shoulders are ready for pulling:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/photo1-1.jpg.html



Pork All Pulled:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/photo4.jpg.html



Gotta reload the Dogs & Kraut:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0916.jpg.html



Drinks are cold:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0918.jpg.html



Feeding Time:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0919.jpg.html



More Feeding:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0922.jpg.html



One of my Great Nieces Ready to eat:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0921.jpg.html



A few feeding by the Fireplace———They must be cold:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0904.jpg.html


----------



## themule69 (Sep 7, 2014)

Looks like a fun time with family. I sure do like the view. Nice grub as well.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bad santa (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow, nice place and view ! Looks like everyone was enjoying themselves with all the food and refreshments. Thanks for sharing the Bear family gathering with us, nic pics.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow. Beautiful home and grounds. And lots of happy people and tummies. Which is no surprise considering what you fed them.

When is the next one? What should I bring?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 7, 2014)

Looks like a great time Bear! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice place there John. You must be proud of your son...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Sep 7, 2014)

Lookin good Bear, the apple doesn't fall far from the tree!

Don't I remember you saying he got that pond stocked?  Oh and I love water effects, must be the sailor in me.....LOL

</whispers> Did he let you help cook? Other than supervision that is?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 7, 2014)

Looks like fun was had by all Bear !  Nice pics !  Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Looks like a fun time with family. I sure do like the view. Nice grub as well.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks David!!!

Bear


Bad Santa said:


> Wow, nice place and view ! Looks like everyone was enjoying themselves with all the food and refreshments. Thanks for sharing the Bear family gathering with us, nic pics.


Thank You Santa!!

Bear


atomicsmoke said:


> Wow. Beautiful home and grounds. And lots of happy people and tummies. Which is no surprise considering what you fed them.
> 
> When is the next one? What should I bring?


Thank You!!

Only one per year----Don't know when yet.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 7, 2014)

WOW.

Great pics,  very nice.

Love the landscape, you and your son lives in some pretty country.

Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## hambone1950 (Sep 7, 2014)

what a spot ! wow , that must be so nice to hang out there. really cool. good stuff.


----------



## glennmc (Sep 7, 2014)

"Hephaestus"?  You a metal man?  Forge and all that?


----------



## foamheart (Sep 7, 2014)

GlennMc said:


> "Hephaestus"?  You a metal man?  Forge and all that?


Nope the closest I could come is a cutting torch and a welder. He was a blacksmith but his roman counter part was Vulcan, the God of smoke and fire. When I saw that the Gods had given him aphrodite as a wife..... sounded like my type a man.  Smoke, fire, tongs, bellows, and a good lookin woman. Now to incorporate some brew its would be perfect!

Sorry Bear, didn't mean to detour your thread.


----------



## flyboys (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow John, what a great property he has.  The food looks great too!


----------



## seenred (Sep 7, 2014)

Lookin good Bear!  Looks like a good time had by all.  Your son's got a mighty pretty place!

Red


----------



## knifebld (Sep 8, 2014)

Fantastic place and setup, what a great place to get together with family!


----------



## gary s (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey Bear, looks like a fun time, wish I could have been there. Bear Jr. has  Skills, his place is beautiful, I know you are proud.

#1 son started his new job in Houston Friday I'll post some pictures of them putting the tower crane together.      You better rest after eating all that food !!!

Gary


----------



## gary s (Sep 8, 2014)

Here are a few pictures, Thought you might like, probably Bear Jr. Too since he works up high            

Gary













WP_20140906_13_25_57_Pro.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 8, 2014


















WP_20140906_10_34_12_Pro_2.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 8, 2014


















WP952014090695109533955495Pro.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 8, 2014


















WP_20140906_09_50_06_Pro.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 8, 2014


















WP952014090695089539955995Pro.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 8, 2014


















WP952014090695089540950895Pro.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 8, 2014


















WP952014090695099543955395Pro.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 8, 2014


















WP_20140906_08_34_21_Pro.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 8, 2014


















WP_20140906_09_49_44_Pro.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 8, 2014


















WP_20140906_09_50_06_Pro.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 8, 2014


















WP952014090695089543952195Pro.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 8, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks like a great time Bear! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Case!!

Bear


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice place there John. You must be proud of your son...JJ


Thank You Jimmy!!

Yes we are very Proud of him!!

He's a good kid too (42 yrs old)---Takes good care of the old man!!

Bear


Foamheart said:


> Lookin good Bear, the apple doesn't fall far from the tree!
> 
> Don't I remember you saying he got that pond stocked?  Oh and I love water effects, must be the sailor in me.....LOL
> 
> </whispers> Did he let you help cook? Other than supervision that is?


Thanks Foamy!!

It was all done when we got there.

Bear


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks like fun was had by all Bear ! Nice pics !


Yes it was Justin!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## gary s (Sep 8, 2014)

I like that water feature, didn't you post some pictures as it was being done ?  again beautiful place

Gary


----------



## brooksy (Sep 8, 2014)

If I was part of the family bear I would never want to leave such a beautiful place! I could live in a tent out of the way. Good looking grub also which would be another reason to stay!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2014)

c farmer said:


> WOW.
> 
> Great pics,  very nice.
> 
> ...


Thank You Adam!!!

We love it in the woods!!

Bear


Hambone1950 said:


> what a spot ! wow , that must be so nice to hang out there. really cool. good stuff.


Thank You Much, HB!!

Bear


Foamheart said:


> Nope the closest I could come is a cutting torch and a welder. He was a blacksmith but his roman counter part was Vulcan, the God of smoke and fire. When I saw that the Gods had given him aphrodite as a wife..... sounded like my type a man.  Smoke, fire, tongs, bellows, and a good lookin woman. Now to incorporate some brew its would be perfect!
> 
> Sorry Bear, didn't mean to detour your thread.


No Problem Foamy!!

Bear


Flyboys said:


> Wow John, what a great property he has. The food looks great too!


Thanks Tim!!

He's been working hard on that property.

Bear


----------



## disco (Sep 8, 2014)

Great looking meal, family and party. Nice, Bear.

Disco


----------



## fendrbluz (Sep 9, 2014)

Very nice, Good food good people you should be very proud your son he's done well.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 9, 2014)

Bear you are one lucky man! Great pics, thanks for the tour. Anymore problems with snappers there?

Gary thanks for the nosebleed lol, great pics


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> Lookin good Bear! Looks like a good time had by all. Your son's got a mighty pretty place!
> 
> Red


Thank You Red!!!

Bear


knifebld said:


> Fantastic place and setup, what a great place to get together with family!


Thank You!!

It was a Great time!

Bear


gary s said:


> Hey Bear, looks like a fun time, wish I could have been there. Bear Jr. has  Skills, his place is beautiful, I know you are proud.
> 
> #1 son started his new job in Houston Friday I'll post some pictures of them putting the tower crane together.      You better rest after eating all that food !!!
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

LOL---These kids sure like to get high!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2014)

gary s said:


> I like that water feature, didn't you post some pictures as it was being done ?  again beautiful place
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!!

Yes I keep trying to take good pics of the Waterfalls, but none do it justice.

If I only knew how to post a video of it. It's really neat !!

Bear


Brooksy said:


> If I was part of the family bear I would never want to leave such a beautiful place! I could live in a tent out of the way. Good looking grub also which would be another reason to stay!


Thanks Brooksy!!!

You would definitely like it here!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 9, 2014)

My God Bear, what a well manicured yard, and lawn and such a beautiful set up and family and with great food!

Those are the days/moments which matter! So fun to see!

Here's to you and your pack! (And if not mistaken, this Diesel, was tiny in a photo not long ago? And has grown)!!!!!!!!! Happy Tuesday! Beautiful stuff!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Sep 9, 2014)

The property is gorgeous.  Love the stone work.  The food and refreshments look great and everyone seems to be having a great time.  That's awesome.    :points:


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2014)

Disco said:


> Great looking meal, family and party. Nice, Bear.
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!!

Bear


Fendrbluz said:


> Very nice, Good food good people you should be very proud your son he's done well.


Thank You!!

We are Very Proud of him!!

Bear


SQWIB said:


> Bear you are one lucky man! Great pics, thanks for the tour. Anymore problems with snappers there?
> 
> Gary thanks for the nosebleed lol, great pics


Thank You SQWIB !!!

Snappers have been laying low since he got the 10 gauge out.

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 9, 2014)

Man between the grub and the view I don't think I would ever leave! That's a great looking house! Looks like a very happy family gathering as well!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks like a great time with family


----------



## rlk438 (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> My God Bear, what a well manicured yard, and lawn and such a beautiful set up and family and with great food!
> 
> Those are the days/moments which matter! So fun to see!
> 
> ...


Thank You Very Much, Leah!!!

And yes---The last time you saw Diesel he was just a little Goof-Ball. He just turned one year old.

Bear


5oclocksomewher said:


> The property is gorgeous. Love the stone work. The food and refreshments look great and everyone seems to be having a great time. That's awesome.


Thanks a Bunch !!!

It was a great time!!

And Thanks for the Point.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2014)

JIRodriguez said:


> Man between the grub and the view I don't think I would ever leave! That's a great looking house! Looks like a very happy family gathering as well!


Thanks Johnny!!!

All had a Great time!!

Bear


bmudd14474 said:


> Looks like a great time with family


Thank You Brian!!

Bear


rlk438 said:


> Nice. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks!!

Bear


----------

